# 185/85r14



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

anybody running these on a 14x7? pics? 

i'd prefer 175/75's but nobody has em in stock locally and no time to wait for shipping. so my choices are 185/75r14 or 185/85r14. 85's are $15 cheaper per tire.. so just thought i might see how they look.. if balloon'ish.. i'd just go with the 185/75's


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

look shit..... too big ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 30 2007, 12:24 PM~7802864
> *look shit..... too big ...
> *


both?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

yep rubbed on my caddy , had to go 175-7514.....


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

JUST NOBODY IN TOWN STOCKS 175/75.. sucks


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 10:15 AM~7802810
> *anybody running these on a 14x7? pics?
> 
> i'd prefer 175/75's but nobody has em in stock locally and no time to wait for shipping.  so my choices are 185/75r14 or 185/85r14.  85's are $15 cheaper per tire.. so just thought i might see how they look..  if balloon'ish..  i'd just go with the 185/75's
> *


it depends on what kind of car.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

you are better off with a 185/70/14.....if you can't get a 175/75/14....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

heres what my towncar looked like with 185-75s....it wasn't that bad of a ride...but i hated the look, it looks WAY TOO STOCK...it looks like it belonged on that car, i hate 14's!!!

if i ever HAD to absolutely run 14's...i would go with 5.20s...!!! in your case 68, i would have to on that impala...its the only tire thats gonna look good on a 14...!!!


----------



## SCRAPN93 (Mar 1, 2006)

I HAD 175/70 ON MINE AINT THEY DIDNT LOOK TOO BIG TO ME AT ALL.


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 1 2007, 03:14 PM~7811946
> *heres what my towncar looked like with 185-75s....it wasn't that bad of a ride...but i hated the look, it looks WAY TOO STOCK...it looks like it belonged on that car, i hate 14's!!!
> 
> if i ever HAD to absolutely run 14's...i would go with 5.20s...!!!  in your case 68, i would have to on that impala...its the only tire thats gonna look good on a 14...!!!
> ...


IT AINT FOR MY 68 THOUGH.. ITS for my 96 caprice. and thinkin 185/70 now that i see that pic. and shop near my job says they can shave white wall in.. should make it look little smaller.


----------



## mac2lac (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@May 1 2007, 02:14 PM~7811946
> *heres what my towncar looked like with 185-75s....it wasn't that bad of a ride...but i hated the look, it looks WAY TOO STOCK...it looks like it belonged on that car, i hate 14's!!!
> 
> if i ever HAD to absolutely run 14's...i would go with 5.20s...!!!  in your case 68, i would have to on that impala...its the only tire thats gonna look good on a 14...!!!
> ...


 wrong homie....175/75's look good on 14's......don't shave the whitewall danny....would look good just normal.....i'll take pics later when i get home and show you.....


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mac2lac_@May 1 2007, 04:02 PM~7812305
> *wrong homie....175/75's look good on 14's......don't shave the whitewall danny....would look good just normal.....i'll take pics later when i get home and show you.....
> *


whatever thats why i said IMO i hate 14's...they suck ass!!!


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp+Apr 30 2007, 11:49 AM~7803008-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

nevermind.. found some 175/75's in town.. $35 each.


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@Apr 30 2007, 10:49 AM~7803008
> *JUST NOBODY IN TOWN STOCKS  175/75..    sucks
> *


X10 :angry:


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 08:36 PM~7815320
> *nevermind.. found some 175/75's in town..  $35 each.
> *


 :angry:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

i run 185 75's and i like em, but they dont tuck under my caddy's rear skirts... but its a reasonably priced tire. 

JUST DO NOT BUY TIRES FROM WALMART

and makesure the treadwall is more then 4 ply


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sixty8imp_@May 1 2007, 09:36 PM~7815320
> *nevermind.. found some 175/75's in town..  $35 each.
> *


where


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by slo_@May 2 2007, 09:20 AM~7817547
> *where
> *


at DEEEEZZZZNUTTTTTTZZZ


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hearse driver_@Apr 30 2007, 10:24 AM~7802864
> *look shit..... too big ...
> *


X2 THEY WILL RUB.


----------



## checkcam (Aug 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@May 2 2007, 07:18 AM~7817534
> *i run 185 75's and i like em, but they dont tuck under my caddy's rear skirts... but its a reasonably priced tire.
> 
> JUST DO NOT BUY TIRES FROM WALMART
> ...


WHY WOULD YOU BUY TIRES THAT DONT TUCK?


----------



## Devious Sixty8 (Apr 29, 2006)

aight.. scored me some new futura's 185/70r14.. $80 for all 4 no tax. baby momma hooked up "fell off truck" price cause she works at pepboys! 

a shop i stopped at did have some used 175/70r14 for $35 each.. barely had tread left.. just laughed and left.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

NEVER USE 185 EVER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 1ST PAGE IN THE ''WHAT NOT TO DO '' SECTION IN THE LOWRIDING HANDBOOK


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

fuck 185's


----------

